# Advice on meal plan



## THE (Jun 8, 2014)

I am currently taking in 4300 plus calories a day.  I want gains but not at the expense of body fat.  I am 6'2 215 and 15%.  I have 6 meals a day.  I am currently eating 10 ounces of Ground turkey or Steak for my meats per meal. 2 cups rice or 9 ounces potatoes for my carbs, 1/2 cup of almonds for fats.  1 cup cottage cheese and 1 1/2 cup of berries for 1 snack a day and my breakfast consist of 1 1/2 cup egg whites with 4 ounces of ground turkey and 1 cup of oats with peanut butter and honey.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 8, 2014)

Soooooo what's your question?


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds great!!! Good answer colt...lol


----------



## THE (Jun 9, 2014)

Anything u think I should add, take away.  Just looking for other people's opinions and advice.  Maybe something I can be doing better.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd sub the beef for leaner meats such as chicken and fish;
I usually have beef once a day b4 bed if not its greek yogurt (think casein)


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 9, 2014)

u could also try lowering carbs/fats; instead of 2cups go for 1.5 and 1/4cup almonds instead of 1/2
just keep protein intake high no matter what u do


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 9, 2014)

Do you gain fat easily? OR has it been harder to gain weight most of your life?
If you put on fat easily I say ditch the honey for starters. (well thats what i would do. But I'm not you.)


----------



## Spongy (Jun 11, 2014)

read this my friend, it will help you out tremendously

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9520-Helios-Nutrition-Recomp-Guide


----------

